
Scientists found an unexpected factor that could be driving Greenland’s ice loss - ourmandave
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/energy-environment/wp/2016/01/12/scientists-just-found-an-unexpected-factor-that-could-be-driving-greenlands-ice-loss/
======
dozzie
So, climatologists overlooked a significant factor in their predictions, but
yes, they are sure it's human who is responsible for global warming.

~~~
midwest1
How do you know they are sure? Last I knew the only real certainty was that
CO2 was a greenhouse gas. Anything after that is still not certain at all.

